# Do we have to display the villagers wanted furniture?



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

So the stuff they request us to craft before they come to our camps, do we have to display the items in our camps or just craft them? Also if we remove an item from our camp that a villager requested/likes will they not show up in the camp anymore until it comes back or does it not matter?

Sorry if this has been asked before! 
or if it seems like a silly question, i just haven't messed around with all the features yet


----------



## trea (Nov 21, 2017)

Once you have all of the required items that a villagers wants to move in, you will have the option to auto-arrange their favorite furniture as long as there is enough empty space. Immediately after you can choose to remove all of those items and to set the camp the way it was before. The villager will stay no matter what.

This is what I have been doing and it is super helpful for not having to keep ugly furniture items that you don't want..

(This is all from my experience just playing today, so... hopefully it makes sense.)


----------



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

trea said:


> Once you have all of the required items that a villagers wants to move in, you will have the option to auto-arrange their favorite furniture as long as there is enough empty space. Immediately after you can choose to remove all of those items and to set the camp the way it was before. The villager will stay no matter what.
> 
> This is what I have been doing and it is super helpful for not having to keep ugly furniture items that you don't want..
> 
> (This is all from my experience just playing today, so... hopefully it makes sense.)



okay cool! thank you. yeah I worried about not having enough space for all the furniture they want haha. I'll do the auto arrange then


----------



## Octaviian (Nov 21, 2017)

And we’re able to sell the ugly furniture as well?
Once they move in, I sell the furniture I don’t like to make some bells. Anybody find any issues doing this?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2017)

Octaviian said:


> And we’re able to sell the ugly furniture as well?
> Once they move in, I sell the furniture I don’t like to make some bells. Anybody find any issues doing this?



Please don’t do this! Some villagers will end up wanting furniture that an earlier villager wanted. So if you sell it you’ll have to craft it again. I'm level 37 and this happened to me quite a few times lol


----------



## trea (Nov 21, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> Please don’t do this! Some villagers will end up wanting furniture that an earlier villager wanted. So if you sell it you’ll have to craft it again. I'm level 37 and this happened to me quite a few times lol



I was wondering about this because I almost did it.. thank you for warning us!


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

I used auto-arrange with all 40 villagers. It's so much easier!


----------

